

Placebo Buttons - jeremynixon
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2010/02/10/placebo-buttons/

======
Nadya
I remember seeing something similar to this not so long ago here on HN -
especially regarding the crosswalk buttons.

 _> More than 2,500 of the 3,250 walk buttons that still exist function
essentially as mechanical placebos, city figures show. Any benefit from them
is only imagined._

This is justification that you should keep pressing the button. Even if only
750~ of them actually function, that's more than 0 from not pressing the
button.

